# Christmas ideas



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Boss has been a GOOD Papa all year, Promise! :angel:






What's on your wish list?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 12741

View attachment 12743

View attachment 12742


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Only if the truck has the 5.9 and manual transmission Slippy. It absolutely drivers me nuts every time I have to pour chicken piss (DEF) in my truck. Day 3 of post shtf a full delete kit is going on the truck. Until then it stays on the shelf in the gurag and I'm 50 states legal.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would never lie to Santa...would I?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mish said:


> View attachment 12746


Thank God for the girls, without them life would be so boring!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes please.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> View attachment 12746


We want pictures of you wearing them Mish.......no need for clothes...just the boots.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> We want pictures of you wearing them Mish.......no need for clothes...just the boots.


Buy them for me. hehe


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If were dreamin.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I'm hoping for a Hudson Fog Atomizer for the garden...

And id like a new watch like a Citizens Eco Drive...


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Mish said:


> View attachment 12746


next time you wear those around the horses and pigs, can you take pictures of the them? lol


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have these inexpensive gifts available for your buddies:
4/$15 frees
shipping
Two-in-one, Sig Sauer pen and stylus



Smooth, shiny barrel with textured chrome accents

Twist action pen with black ink

Opposite end of barrel features black stylus tip for navigating touch screen devices

Barrel shows off your eye-catching, laser engraved imprint

Ink color: black



Uses Ink Refill:

FranklinCovey # 8004-222

Staples # A71005C48

(Mug Not included, sorry they're gone!)


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are some ideas that you can get for the non-preppers in your life:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

here's a few more:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

honey mead been working on it (or it has been working) for about 2 years now.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nobody else has a Christmas wish list?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah I want an Armalite AR-10 and a double stack 10mm 1911 I forgot who makes it, 15 rounds. And slung over the mantle a plate carrier and plates front and rear.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I absolutely refuse to talk about Christmas before Thanksgiving and I hate it when places and people start decorating for Christmas when Halloween has not even run it's course. BAH HUMBUG :stick:


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I realize now that I am going to change my mind many times between now and Xmas. Yesterday I wanted an AR10 with the 12 gauge upper conversion.....but today I shot a S&W 989. It's a 9mm revolver with a 7.5(I think) barrel. I was grouping so tight at 20 yards...it made me look good. Such a nice gun.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If we're dreaming I want an Armalite AR-10 with a custom mounted Browning semi auto 10 gauge underneath the barrel. Bang! Santa!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

1840 era Kentucky Long Rifle like Abraham Lincoln used to shoot to hang over the fireplace. You can only shoot one gun at a time.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd like one of these, please 

Rokon | 2-wheel-drive off-road motorcycles that can go anywhere.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife said we need a new dishwaser this is the one I want


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

A wagon for my mule, please.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...QroclThFb8xk9Xfes5go3xxE_sRy5UEYWQd0V_u7c-B3w


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> My wife said we need a new dishwaser this is the one I want
> View attachment 12853


I've had one before..... High Maintenance, and breaks down frequently.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I'd like one of these, please
> 
> Rokon | 2-wheel-drive off-road motorcycles that can go anywhere.


I love the idea of those! The old ones float, the new ones are junk with a lawnmower engine. It's all about dollars and pennies now. That's the problem with this place.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I want a F650 suv type with the triple tanks on each side, a belt-fed Hk and a red rider bb gun with a compass in the stock.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

just mike said:


> I absolutely refuse to talk about Christmas before Thanksgiving and I hate it when places and people start decorating for Christmas when Halloween has not even run it's course. BAH HUMBUG :stick:


Well, since we don't do halloween here at the Boss Dog Kennels, we start dreaming early. ::clapping::


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why spend so much on something you wear on your feet that touch the ground outside.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> Why spend so much on something you wear on your feet that touch the ground outside.


Because Mish is a female. I kind of like the differences between females and guys although excessive shopping isn't my thing.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Christmas,, well lets see, 
Slippy back for an early Christmas present,,, oh yea, my two front teeth.

Who remembers the song "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth"


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> Buy them for me. hehe


These boots are made for walkin


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh-h-h! Found another one. Boss will have to be a very, VERY good puppy to get this one!






HCAR - BAR for the 21st Century from Ohio Ordnance Works - Soldier Systems Daily

hcar


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

A simple wish. will need a lot of coffee and now rely on a fully automated system. So in order to prep this is on my list


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I just brought two of those coffee things this week, the first l clicked to quick on eBay and a tiny 2 cup one arrived definitely very petite but also useless as husband looked at me and said "where's my cup" so had to carefully select a variant 6 cup, problem solved!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Already growing several bushes of coffee on my land. So only roast and grind


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

1 private island with off grid mansion.









2 spikes compressors in 300 blackout









1 new 3/4 Ford


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

What'chu need with a new truck on such a tiny little island? :21:


----------

